# Goldorfen etwas empfindlich?



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

Sind Goldorfen Krankheitsanfälliger als andere Teichfische (z.B. Kois, Goldfische)?

Hab das jetzt schon zum dritten mal bemerkt das jedes Frühjahr meine Goldorfen krank sind, andere Fische aber nicht.
Und zwar haben sie wie einen weißen Belag an Flossen und einigen Körperstellen (sieht aus fast wie Schimmel).



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

ich habe einmal gelesen, dass Goldorfen gemeinsam mit Forellen zu den sensibelsten Fischen gehören... sie stechen dabei sogar unsere Koi aus 

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

mh...das kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Bei mir sind es eher die robustesten Fische (neben __ Goldfisch) es sind die ersten, die aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht sind
und machen seitdem Party im Teich...Gesund und Munter,nach dem zweiten Winter jetzt schon!

Obwohl die anderen bis jetzt auch nicht klagen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

Servus Forum

Also meine 10 Goldorfen sind putzmunter obwohl die Wassertemp. noch keine 12 Grad überstiegen hat. Sie sind normal gefärbt ohne irgend welche Belege. Sie schauen ganz gesund aus.

Hab da aber auch noch eine Frage:
ab wann soll man sie füttern?

Denn sie nehmen jetzt das Futter noch nicht an.

Tschüss Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2005)

hallo helmut,

füttern sehr in maßen - wenn sie nicht fressen auch gut.

die problematik ist eigentlich folgende: da die fische aus dem winter geschwächt rauskommen ist futter empfehlenswert - dementgegen steht eine noch nicht (oder nur schwach) aktive teich und filterbiologie dies führt sehr schnell zu ungesunden wasserwerten - positiv ist im frühjahr intensiver wasserwechsel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

hi....

was die wasserqualität angeht sind die blau/goldorfen sehr empfindlich.
das sie natürlich auch mit geringeren temperaturen zurecht kommen (gegenüber koi) ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das diese putzmunter erscheinen.
meine 3 waren den ganzen winter über in bewegung, während die koi am boden lagen.....

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du Helmut auch erklärst warum seine Fische geschwächt aus dem Winter ins Frühjahr starten.  



> ist futter empfehlenswert - dementgegen steht eine noch nicht (oder nur schwach) aktive teich und filterbiologie dies führt sehr schnell zu ungesunden wasserwerten - positiv ist im frühjahr intensiver wasserwechsel.


Da fehlt aber noch etwas. Woraus soll sich denn ohne verdautes Futter eine Filterbiologie entwickeln? Alleine wegen der steigenden Temperaturen entwickelt sich da kaum etwas und wenn man dann auch noch mit dem Füttern auf auf besseres Wetter wartet um dann gleich eimerweise zu füttern (man meint es ja nur gut, denn die armen Fische haben schon soooo lange nichts mehr zu beißen gehabt), bastelt man sich seinen Nitritpeak mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Solche ein Verhalten führt, kurzfristig auf jedenfall, unweigerlich zu "ungesunden Wasserwerten".

Was ist eigentlich an einem Wasserwechsel im Frühjahr so postitv? Erst wartet man darauf das Teich und Wasser endlich mal wieder zu leben beginnen und dann pumpe ich selbiges ab und ersetze es durch "totes Wasser" aus der Leitung? Ich kann da keinen Vorteil entdecken. Was man bereits im Frühjahr vergeigt, verfolgt einen nicht selten durch die komplette Teichsaison hindurch.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,



> ..ab wann soll man sie füttern?



Gegenfrage. Warum sollte man das Füttern vorher eingestellt haben?

Tue dir und vor allen Dingen deinen Fischen den Gefallen und verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken das diese Winterschlaf halten und daher sowieso nichts fressen. Dieser Irrglaube ist bereits viel zu weit verbreitet und sorgt im Frühjahr im Teich nicht selten zu einem bösen Erwachen. Schnell ansteigende Temperaturen nach einer lange Kälteperiode ohne Futter z.B. sorgen regelmäßig für tote Fische. Das muss nicht sein, erst Recht nicht wenn man es so leicht abstellen kann. Also biete deinen Fische zukünftig bitte auch im Winter Futter an. Verwende hierzu am besten Sinkfutter, denn dann müssen diese nicht auch noch zur kälteren Teichoberfläche auftauchen. Eventuell wollen die Orfen, weil sie eigentlich überwiegend an der Teichoberfläche auf Nahrungssuche gehen, kein Sinkfutter, dann versuche es eben wieder mit Schwimmfutter. Sollten deine Fische an sehr kalten Tagen das Futter verweigern, dann setze damit eben mal aus. Aber verordne deinen Fischen bitte keine monatelange Zwangsdiät. Das muss und darf nicht sein.

Und keine Angst wegen irgendwelcher Horrorgeschichten wegen angeblich toter Filterbakterien und ähnlichen Geschichten aus dem Reich der Unwissenheit. Du fütterst eine, im Vergleich zum Sommer, wesentlich  geringere Menge, die deine Wasserwerte garantiert nicht über den sonst "grünen Bereich" hinaus treiben werden, denn auch wenn es für den ein oder anderen unglaublich klingen mag, der Teich lebt auch unter einer Eisdecke weiter  

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

hallo jürgen-h



> vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du Helmut auch erklärst warum seine Fische geschwächt aus dem Winter ins Frühjahr starten



natürlich könnte ich auch den ganzen teich im jahresverlauf erklären ....



> Da fehlt aber noch etwas. Woraus soll sich denn ohne verdautes Futter eine Filterbiologie entwickeln? Alleine wegen der steigenden Temperaturen entwickelt sich da kaum etwas


 leider nicht ganz richtig - genauso wie sich bei den fischen leben entwickelt, entwickelt sich auch die in einem vernünftig angelegten teich die natürliche nahrungsgrundlage .............

aber nichts desto trotz - kennst du sowie auch ich den tiefern sinn deiner worte ............ also lass das spiel sein   


ganz nebenbei erwähnt möchte ich dir noch mitteilen daß du nicht zwingend auf der wunschliste der user dieses forums stehst - auf die erfahrung, welche teilweise andere foren mit deiner anwesenheit gemacht haben, können wir hier recht gut verzichten.

bitte nimm es einfach zur kentniss und verzichte auf rhetorische ausschweifungen der gehobenen art.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

Fische im Winter füttern?

Stimmt das was jürgen-h da sagt?

Ich glaube nicht das meine Fische bei unter 3 °C noch fressen.
Das hab ich besonders an meinen Sonnenbarschen im Keller gemerkt. Bei einer Temp. von ca. 2,8 °C wollten die nichts mehr fressen und das bestimmt 1-2 Monate lang.
Außerdem steht immer überall das die Fische bei solchen Temp. (unter 10 °C) das Futter gar nicht verdauen können und es im Darm fault. Folge, der Fisch stirbt daran.
Stimmt das also auch nicht?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

hallo mirco,

ja - die aussage von jürgen-h ist richtig !!

früher wurde immer das gepredigt was du hier wiedergabst, doch nach heutiger expertenmeinung ist diese theorie im winter nicht füttern -FALSCH.

nur sollte man beachten daß ein leicht verdauliches futter gegeben wird - meißt ein sinkendes spezialfutter für den winter - anreicherungen mit fischöl sollen die verdaulichkeit erhöhen, fütterung aber nur sehr dosiert alle zwei bis 3 tage - du siehst ja was die fische annehmen.

fische die über winter futter aufnehmen sind im frühjahr nicht so geschwächt und wiederstandsfähiger in der schwierigen zeit wenn die temp. wieder steigen. - auch überstehen sie den winter besser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

OK, danke.

Dann liegts vielleicht daran das meine Goldorfen etwas empfindlicher sind.

Aber sollte ich bei 3 °C auch noch füttern?




Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo!

Die __ Goldorfe reagiert auf Umweltbelastungen äußerst empfindlich und wesentlich schneller als andere Fischarten. Sie wird/wurde daher leider auch als sogenannter Bioindikator an Kraftwerken für die Abwasserbelastung vorgschrieben. Mit der Goldorfe wurde die Wasserqualität überwacht. Bei schon leichten Veränderungen quittiert die Goldorfe das mit verändertem Verhalten, was automatisiert festgestellt werden konnte.
Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben, dass diese Tests jetzt nicht mehr vorgenommen werden. Zumindest wollte Trittin das abstellen.

Hier ein kleiner Link:
http://www.der-gruene-faden.de/text/text142.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Forum

Habe Jürgen-B`s Rat befolgt und die Goldorfen heute gefüttert (18:00), aber sie kamen nicht an die Oberfläche zur Futteraufnahme. Wassertemparatur in 2m Tiefe 8 Grad, Oberflächentemparatur 10 Grad, Lufttemparatur 13 Grad, der Himmel ist bedeckt aber trocken.

Sie sind seit Montag wieder im Untergrund verschwunden. Wetter war immer bedeckt und fallweise Regen, Luft-und Wassertemparatur wie oben.

Wasserwerte vom Sonntag: GH zwischen 15°d und 20°d, KH zwischen 10°d und 15°d, Ph 7,6, NO³ = 0, NO² = 0; Gemessen mit Gardena-Wassertest

Nun meine Frage: 1) Sind meine Wasserwerte o.k ? 2) Ist das Verhalten meiner Goldorfen normal ? 

PS.: Habe sie Heuer noch nicht gefüttert, habe ein Stockentenpaar am Teich zu Besuch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn du tatsächlich den gesamten Teich im Jahreverlauf erklären kannst würde das sicher einigen Forenbesuchern sehr dabei helfen ihren eigenen Teich besser zu verstehen. Wäre doch eigentlich ein tolles Thema für einen Fachbeitrag von dir.



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt aber noch etwas. Woraus soll sich denn ohne verdautes Futter eine Filterbiologie entwickeln? Alleine wegen der steigenden Temperaturen entwickelt sich da kaum etwas





			
				Jürgen-B schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht ganz richtig - genauso wie sich bei den fischen leben entwickelt, entwickelt sich auch die in einem vernünftig angelegten teich die natürliche nahrungsgrundlage


Sogar ganz richtig. Wir schreiben hier doch über Teiche die extern gefiltert werden müssen, oder? Selbstverständlich kannst du diese jetzt auch als unvernünftig bezeichnen, denn deren "natürliche Nahrungsgrundlage" basiert meist ausschließlich auf extern eingebrachtes Futter. Aber dieser Bewertung enthalte ich mich. 

Du solltest begreifen welchen Stellenwert z.B. die Nitrifikation innerhalb der natürlichen Prozesse einnimmt. Die Natur bedient sich dieser in einem Teich nur dann, wenn das durch die Mineralisation anfallende Ammonium nicht durch pflanzliche "Verbraucher" umgesetzt wird. Hierbei kommen überwiegend submerse Arten und auch Algen in Betracht. Erst wenn diese in ausreichender Menge fehlen oder aber das Angebot an Ammonium für die Pflanzen zu reichlich ist, entwickelt sich zur Kompensation eine entsprechende Nitrifikation z.B. im Filter. Hat man nun also einen eher pflanzenlosen und mit Fischen besetzten Teich, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass diesem sehr an einer Nitrifkation gelegen ist. Wurde nun über einen langen Zeitraum, wie das oftmals in den Wintermonaten der Fall ist, nichts gefüttert, dann kann man im Frühjahr und egal bei welcher Temperatur in und an solchen Teichen kaum eine Nitrifikation erwarten.

Ist der Teich bzgl. seiner Stickstoffverbindungen auf einen externen Filter angewiesen und man beginnt erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur (z.B. 12°C) und entsprechend dem Verlangen der Fische mit dem Füttern, dann ist der Weg zu einem Nitritpeak bereits beschritten. Die Wachstumsrate der Nitifkanten beträgt bei 12°C etwa 0,2 1/d (Teilung pro Tag), was einer Verdoppelung der Population in 5 Tagen entspricht !!! Die Mineralisation, die das Ammonium bereit stellt, arbeitet jedoch wesentlich zügiger und ist auch bei weitem nicht so temperaturabhängig als z.B. die Nitrifkanten. Es kommt also wegen der sehr sehr langsamen Wachstumsrate der Nitrifkanten und weil kaum eine nennenswerte Grundpopulation mangels Nahrung vorhanden sein kann, mit dem Füttern unweigerlich zu einem Anstieg des Ammoniumgehaltes und anschließend zum Anstieg des Nitrit-Gehaltes. 

Läuft der Filter aber auch im Winter durch und man füttert weiterhin entsprechend dem Verlangen der Fische, dann ist der Übergang Winter<->Frühjahr bzgl. der Stickstoffumsetzung nahtlos und man braucht sich wegen dem gestiegenen Appetit der Fische bei steigenden Temperaturen keinen Kopf machen. Sollten nun Einwände wegen irgendwelcher Filter-Inaktivitäten im Winter, sterbenden Baktieren und was weiß ich noch alles geltend gemacht werden, so kann ich gleich darauf verweisen, dass in einem Teich auch noch andere Prozesse ablaufen die sich über etwas Futter im Winter freuen und zuverlässig dafür sorgen, dass Fische im Hinblick auf schädliche Stickstoffverbindungen im Wasser davon verschont werden.  




> ganz nebenbei erwähnt möchte ich dir noch mitteilen daß du nicht zwingend auf der wunschliste der user dieses forums stehst - auf die erfahrung, welche teilweise andere foren mit deiner anwesenheit gemacht haben, können wir hier recht gut verzichten.
> bitte nimm es einfach zur kentniss und verzichte auf rhetorische ausschweifungen der gehobenen art.


Sollte ich dir hier und diesem Forum mit meinen Ausführungen in irgend einer Art und Weise zu nahe getreten sein oder ich mich irgendwie mißverständlich ausgedrückt haben, dann lag das sicher nicht in meiner Absicht. Ich wollte eigentlich nur Helmuts Frage beantworten und ihm (und anderen Usern natürlich auch) dabei helfen das seine (deren) Fische den nächsten Winter eventuell besser überstehen. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

was fütterst du deinen Goldorfen eigentlich? Diese Fische ernährend sich eigentlich ausschließlich von kleineren Wirbellosen und größere Exemplare auch mal von Jungfischen und Fischbrut. Vielleicht schmeckt denen dein Fertig-Futter einfach nicht. Ich habe schön des öfteren spezielles Futter für Orfen gesehen. Ob das nun tatsächlich so speziell ist und wer das anbietet kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.  

Was deine Wasserwerte betrifft, so stört mich etwas deine Angabe zur KH. Wieso gibst du da einen Bereich zwischen 10 und 15°dH an? Was ist denn das für ein Schnelltest von Gardena? Etwa diese Teststreifen?`

Die Bewertung der anderen Angaben warte ich bis zur Beantwortung dieser Frage noch ab.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

ReHi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen-b schrieb:
			
		

> nur sollte man beachten daß ein leicht verdauliches futter gegeben wird - meißt ein sinkendes spezialfutter für den winter - anreicherungen mit fischöl sollen die verdaulichkeit erhöhen


Irgendwie kann ich mich mit der Paarung "leich verdaulich" und "Fischöl" nicht so ganz anfreunden. Fette sind doch im Allgemeinen schwerer verdaulich als z.B. Kohlenhydrate. Außerdem zählt Fett nicht unbedingt zum natürlichen Bestandteil unserer eher an pflanzliche Nahrung gewohnten Teichfische. Würdest du das mit dem Fischöl bitte einmal näher erläutern? 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

hallo helmut,

ist doch auch nicht schlimm wenn sie dein futter nicht annahmen - möglicherweise bietet dein teich genügend besseres futter als das welches du ihnen angeboten hast   
zumindest in meinem teich sind die orfen immer sehr zurückhaltend wenn es durchschnittsfutter in pelletform gibt, die drehen bei mir erst so richtig auf wenn das futter zappelt - dafür plündern sie aber jede lebensform in deinem teich die sich aus den geschützten bereichen rauswagt   

der lieblingsplatz der orfen an meinem teich ist der einlauf vom pflanzenfilter - da werden immer irgendwelche unvorsichtigen lebewesen mit eingeschwemmt.

aber grundsätzlich bestimmt die wassertemp. die aktivität - wie warm ist denn dein teichwasser momentan ??

**** ich biete mal 15° an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

So, hab wo anders noch mal wegen dem Füttern im Winter nachgefragt und dabei ist *das* rausgekommen.

Was sagst du denn dazu Jürgen (b)?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

hallo mirco,

wie du im anderen forum ja siehst sind auch hier die meinungen getrennt.

meine pers. meinung habe ich ja bereits geschrieben - renomierte tierärtzte vertreten diese meinung und ich habe mich ebenfalls dieser meinung angeschlossen weil sie logisch und schlüssig erscheint. 
an meinem teich wird seit 2 wintern schon durchgefüttert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

hallo jürgen-h



> Energie Plus ist eine Ölmischung aus verschiedenen Fischölen ( im Gegensatz zu Lebertran, der nur aus der Dorschleber gewonnen wird), es ist hochgereinigt und für die Ernährung von Koi abgestimmt. Es ist frei von Konservierungsstoffen und ist zwei Jahre haltbar. Es ist reich an Vitaminen und tierischen Fetten, die im Frühjahr und Herbst am schnellsten vom Koi verdaut werden.
> 
> Sie können damit Ihr Winterfutter auffetten und bei der Verdauung setzt der Koi dies sofort in Energie um. Pflanzliche Fette, welche im Futter enthalten sind, können die Koi ab einer niedrigen Temperatur nicht mehr aufnehmen. Das vorhandene Körperfett kann der Koi aber auch nur dann angreifen, wenn er sich entsprechend bewegt. Bei kalten Temperaturen und in der Ruhephase ist dies nicht möglich. Hier hilft fetthaltiges Futter, welches mit tierischem Fett angereichert ist. Dieses Fett kann der Koi verdauen und setzt es in Energie um. Das Ergebnis ist, Sie können Ihre Fische so lange in geringen Mengen füttern, wie sie sich bewegen, denn durch Bewegungen wird Energie verbraucht, die damit wieder zugeführt wird.
> 
> ...



quelle: http://koi-discount.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

ist sicher interessant zu lesen. Nächste Woche hat Händler XY auch ganz tolles und neues Fischfutter im Angebot. Mal schauen wie dieses beworben wird.  

Was soll denn dieser Auszug aus dem Verkaufsangebot eines Online-Shops erklären? Wie viele werben mit Aussagen die so eigentlich nicht richtig sind und nur eines zum Ziel haben, nämlich den Verkauf anzukurbeln. Meine Frage ist damit leider noch nicht beantwortet, denn ich zähle mich nicht zu dem Personenkreis der blauäugig den markigen Aussagen und Versprechungen der Werbung glauben schenkt. Hast du eventuell noch andere und etwas fundiertere Quellen über deine Aussage mit dem Fischöl und der dadurch erzielten leichteren Verdaulichkeit des Basisfutters zur Hand?  

Falls nicht, ist das jetzt kein Beinbruch. Ich werde mich parallel selbst danach auf die Suche machen. Man kann schließlich nicht alles wissen.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirco!

Bezüglich der Winterfütterung kannst Du dich getrost an der Natur orientieren. Da futtern auch alle weiter.
Wenn Du zufütterst, kannst Du dich an der Aussage und dem eingefügten Zitat von Jürgen-b orientieren. Sie stimmen mit den Aussagen von führenden Fachtierärzten überein.
Das Geheimnis ist der hohe Anteil an mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren in bsp. Seetieröl. Jürgen-b wußte das


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Servus Forum

Ich füttere "SERA Goldy-Flocken". Das haben sie in der vorigen Saison immer angenommen.
Die Wassertemp. war Heute 12° am Grund (2m) und 16° an der Oberfläche, aber gesehen hab ich keine Goldorfen ( sind im übrigen die einzigen Fische im Teich).

Der Wassertest von Gardena ist auf Basis von Teststreifen.

Tschüss Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hi Jens,

Das diese Omega-3 Fettsäuren empfehlenswert sind steht, zumindest zur Zeit, außer Frage. Hierüber gibt es im WWW reichlich Info. Und das mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren wertvoller und bekömmlicher sind als gesättigte ist auch bekannt. 

Was ist aber an der Aussage dran, dass normales Fischfutter durch die Zugabe von Fischöl leichter verdaulich wird als ohne Öl? Speziell im Winter, wo doch der Stoffwechsel der Fische eh etwas langsamer tickt, soll man diese mit Fischöl, also Fett, versorgen? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Bei höheren Temperaturen, im Frühjahr oder gegen Ende des Sommers damit die Fische gut konditioniert durch den Winter kommen, darauf zu achten, kann man sich ja noch erklären.  

Weiß vielleicht jemand anderes darüber etwas mehr zu berichten?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hi juergen-b.

Hast du vielleicht auch noch eine Quelle im Internet wo das steht das man im Winter auch füttern soll? 
Das wäre super.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn meine Fische bei den von dir genannten Temperaturen kein Futter annehmen und speziell Goldorfen sich nicht an der Wasseroberfläche blicken lassen, dann würde ICH mir so langsam Sorgen machen. Sollte das bei dir nach jedem Winter so sein und es ist bislang immer gut gegangen, dann entspanne dich.

Mit diesen Teststreifen misst du allenfalls Tendenzen. Genaue Werte die man bewerten könnte sind damit nicht drin. Die Genauigkeit solcher Tests ist sehr sehr gering. Wenn schon Teststreifen, dann welche mit Laborqualität wie z.B. von der Firma Merck. Oder aber du setzt in Zukunft auf Tropfentests z.B. von JBL. Diese sind immer noch nicht genau, aber wegen ihres meist kleinerer Messbereiches deutlich aussagekräftiger als solche Teststreifen von Gardena und Co.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirco!

Ich klink mich nochmal ein. Habe eine Text für Dich besorgt. Der Autor dieses Textes ist Frau Dr. Sandra Lechleiter. Sie hat sich auf unsere beschuppten Kumpels spezialisiert und ist anerkannt auf diesem Gebiet.



> Mit den kürzer werdenden Tagen im September und bereits deutlicher Abkühlung der Temperaturen in der Nacht beginnt für Koi die Zeit der Auffüllung der Fettreserven für den Winter. Wachstum ist nun nicht mehr das Hauptziel, sondern es geht darum, die Fische so zu versorgen, daß sie auch in fischunfreundlichen, langen Wintern genügend Reserven zur Verfügung haben und mit ausreichenden Vorräten aus der Winterruhe aufwachen.
> 
> Der Winter 2000/2001 hat viele Koi Leben oder Gesundheit gekostet, weshalb es vor dem kommenden Winter aus unserer Sicht nötig wird, ein paar der alten Regeln einmal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jens,

Ein wirklich interessanter Text den du da heraus gesucht hast.

Es ist nachzulesen woraus ein anständiges Herbstfutter zur Vorbereitung der Fische auf den Winter zusammengesetzt sein sollte. Das hilft schon mal vielen weiter. 

Und das reines Weizenkeimfutter nicht als Winterfuttermittel taugt klingt ebenfalls recht plausibel, da die Fische bei Temperaturen <10°C wohl mit Kohlehydraten und Eiweißen schlecht bedient sind. Wenn ich nun also Lebertran auf das Weizenkeimfutter aufbringe, es quasi als Träger für das Öl verwende, sind dann die im Weizenkeim enthaltenen Kohlehydrate  (Weizenkeime bestehen ja zum Großteil nur aus Kohlehydrate) bei wirklich niedrigen Temperaturen fischverträglicher? Irgendwie stehe ich da noch etwas auf dem Schlauch? 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hi Jens.

Danke für den Text, wirklich sehr interessant!



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirco!

Das ist natürlich auf Koi zugeschnitten, die in den meisten Fällen in recht "sterilen" Teichen gehalten werden.
Wenn in Deinem Teich reichlich Futter vorhanden ist, kannst Du das Problem der Winterfütterung eh vergessen, da sie sich holen was sie brauchen. Wenn eher wenig da ist, solltest Du zufüttern.

Wie geht es Deinen Fischen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

An alle Wissenden,

Bei all den tollen Empfehlungen zur richtigen Ernährung von Koi stellt sich die Frage ob man das auch alles 1:1 auf Orfen anwenden kann/sollte. Immerhin sind Orfen "kleine Räuber" die überwiegend Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche nachstellen oder auch mal Kaulquappen und Jungfischen nicht widerstehen können. Pflanzliche Nahrung, wovon sich Koi unter anderem auch ernähren, zählt überhaupt nicht zur natürlichen Nahrung von Orfen. Sollte also die Futterzusammensetzung für Orfen nicht vielleicht eine andere sein als für Karpfen?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

*@ Jürgen-h: *
Ja, da hast du recht. Man sollte es sicher nicht 1:1 auf Orfen übertragen. Wie du ja schon schreibst, Orfen sind auch Räuber.


*@ Jens: *
Meinen Fischen geht es super, sind alle putz munter. 
Eine __ Orfe ist zwar immer noch ein bisschen krank aber es ist schon fast weg.



Noch mal eine andere Frage.
Ab wann sind Orfen geschlechtsreif (ab welcher Größe oder welches Alter)?
Meine habe ich jetzt ca. 3 Jahre und sie sind jetzt ca. 20 cm. 
Bei der einen glaube ich einen Laichansatz gesehen zu haben.
Kann das sein?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Hi Mirko,

In der Natur geht man da von 3-4 Jahren, bei einer Größe von ca. 20cm aus. Orfen wachsen recht langsam, daher braucht es auch eine längere Zeit bis zur Geschlechtsreife. Ob sie aber in einem ruhigen Teich für Nachwuchs sorgen weiß ich nicht. In der Natur ziehen sie dazu in großen Schwärmen flußaufwärts. Auch bevorzugen sie zur Eiablage flache sandige Ufer. Vielleicht haben die heutigen Züchtungen dieses Verhalten jedoch längst abgelegt und vermehren sich auch in einem Teich.

[...]Erst während der Brut- und Ablaichphase von April bis in den Juni hinein zeichnen sich die Männchen durch den sogenannten Laichausschlag aus, silbriger kleiner Knötchen vor allem in der vorderen Körperhälfte und am Kopf.[...] http://www.seerosen-koizucht.de/fischeallg.htm

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirko!

Meine Orfen haben mit 3 Jahren im Teich gelaicht und 6 Junge "großgezogen", somit steht einer Familienerweiterung bei Dir nichts im Weg

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Orfen wachsen recht langsam, daher braucht es auch eine längere Zeit bis zur Geschlechtsreife.



Ich will dem widersprechen, ich habe im Juni 2003  5 Goldorfen von 8-10 cm Grösse gekauft und sie haben heute eine Grösse von 30cm. Ich habe übrigens irgendwo im Internet gelesen(weiss nicht mehr wo), dass die Orfen zu der Gattung der Karpfenfische gehören?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

Danke für eure Antworten.
Also könnte es durchaus möglich sein das sie dieses Jahr laichen.

Hab ich mir schon gadacht das die Goldorfen ihr natürliches Laichverhalten abgelegt haben.



> Ich habe übrigens irgendwo im Internet gelesen(weiss nicht mehr wo), dass die Orfen zu der Gattung der Karpfenfische gehören?


 Klar gehören sie zu den Karpfenfischen, das ist schon richtig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, 



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Bei all den tollen Empfehlungen zur richtigen Ernährung von Koi stellt sich die Frage ob man das auch alles 1:1 auf Orfen anwenden kann/sollte. Immerhin sind Orfen "kleine Räuber" die überwiegend Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche nachstellen oder auch mal Kaulquappen und Jungfischen nicht widerstehen können.



ich denke schon, daß man das, was an richtigen Infos zur Koi-Ernährung kommt, problemlos auf __ Orfe & Co. übertragen kann. Vergleicht man mal das Nahrungsspektrum der Arten und dessen Zusammensetzung, schwinden die Unterschiede dahin.



> Pflanzliche Nahrung, wovon sich Koi unter anderem auch ernähren, zählt überhaupt nicht zur natürlichen Nahrung von Orfen. Sollte also die Futterzusammensetzung für Orfen nicht vielleicht eine andere sein als für Karpfen?



Selbst die klassischen Fischfresser bekommen nebenher über den Darminhalt der Beute und versehentlich verschlucktes Grünzeug ihren Vitaminschub. Der Karpfen ist Opportunist. Solange er Mückenlarven und Schlammröhrenwürmer ausbuddelt, wird auch er eher versehentlich Pflanzen mitfuttern. Er kann pflanzliche Nahrung besser verwerten, als andere Arten. Das versehentlich verschluckte Grünzeug würde aber auch bei ihm völlig ausreichen, um den Bedarf an bestimmten Vitaminen & Co. aus der pflanzlichen Ecke zu decken. 

Wenn es um die Fütterung im Teich geht, würde ich also Orfen und Koi gleichermaßen mit nahrhaftem Futter versorgen. Die Frage des Auffettens ist ein komplexes Thema. Der Fisch braucht im Winter keine Schonkost ... eher im Gegenteil. Die gängigen Futter haben leider regelmäßig Fettgehalte unter 10%, was ein Auffetten erforderlich macht. Der Aufschluß von Fetten im Darm und deren Verwertbarkeit hängt mit der Moleküllänge (Schmelzpunkt) und dem Grad der "Sättigung" bei den Fettsäuren zusammen. Öle von Fisch und Pflanze im Mix sind daher prima geeignet. Beim Auffetten aber beachten, daß der Gesamtfettgehalt des Futters anschließend nicht über 25% liegt und das Verhältnis Rohprotein/Fett zwischen 3:1 bis 2:1 landet. 

Soweit mal mein Senf zum Thema. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Goldorfen etwas empfindlich?*

He, He, da habe ja ich einmal angefragt 

War schön dies wieder einmal zu lesen und vielleicht hilft es ja mal dem einen oder anderen der Goldorfen im Teich hat


----------

